# Columbus, GA, F, B/T



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

Type: Dog
Breed: German Shepard
Sex: F
Age: 
Color: Blk/Tan
Size: Large
Coat: Harsh
Run # 33
Log ID: 08092011-153
Tag # 18
Date Impounded: 08/09/2011
Date Adoptable: 08/15/2011

Impounded Animals | Animal Care & Control :: Columbus, Georgia Consolidated Government


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

She's a gorgeous coated shepherd ...and looks scared to death and bewildered ..the way my Mawdy did when I rescued her. Teeth look clean - maybe she is not very old??


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

She may be in imminent danger... I checked out their website and it seems like they don't keep them very long past their adopt date - which is today.
They also have a coated bi color who looks pure to me.
Anyone in the Georgia area??? These are 2 petty girls!

Mawdy's mom


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I can pull for an approved and committed rescue.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

